# interrupted beginning, help?



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I had just gotten started on my CDs (6 days) and even listened to side 2 with my husband one night (and he fell asleep 10 min into it!) BUT, we were trying to fix a CD player to take along on a 5 day trip so I could continue uninterrupted, and in the process he accidently took it along with him out of town this week. Arrgggg ... so, I will have missed a week already. Is it best to just start over? Rats! I was SO ready to get on with the next CD and was SO looking forward to finding positive things happening. Any advise?Thanks, Linda


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No Problem Linda. You could just go back to day 4 or 5 and start again or just begin from day one. I don't think it will make much difference. And I doubt Mike will give you hypno detention or anything.







Glad you are ready and I'm sure you will enjoy the ride.







BQ


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, BQ. So glad I'm not going to be subjected to "hypno detention"! LOL It's just that I wanted so badly to be getting on with this. I'll try to be patient ...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I think it would be worth it to start again. Try to be patient lml, you will get there, but it takes a little time. Doing it from the start will just reinforce what you have done so no worries with that.I want to say this is a gradual process as your subconcious learns and excepts what its learning and then makes changes, so just let yourself go, try not to put any pressure on yourself, stay positive and just enjoy and things will happen.







Keep us updated.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Eric. I'll just start over ... and take it as it comes. Next time I get to hear Mike's soothing voice will be Sataurday on a plane to New Orleans. If I hear one session on the flight, and then again that night, I should be back into the swing of it. Can't wait. Always wanted to see NOLA and enjoy all that good food, etc. Hope things go well enough so that I can! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LML, enjoy your trip, I have been there and liked it, except for a few things. Don't eat blacken fish at Paul Prudommes.







I actually meet him and he is a really nice person. He is a master chef, but most of the food he cooks I need to stay away from. I think a part of that might be growing up with some of those foods. He does have a great restaurant there in the French Quarter, although they are usally slam busy.Have some fun and enjoy yourself there.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Have fun on your trip, LML! I hear New Orleans is beautiful, and I hope I get there one day!JeanG


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks, Jean and Eric! I'm determined to have a great time and am just being positive about not letting my ISB interfere. My son's friend is a native (and a great musician) ... he'll be my guide a few days, so I can get out to see and eat some non-tourist things. I will forgo blackened fish, and settle for fresh oysters!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, enjoy the music and remember always to dance to your own tune.







I personally have a hard time with osters, childhood thing of fishing with mullosks when I was a kid in Maine. LOL I won't go there, but I know tons of people who enjoy them.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:Let us know when you're back!







Your post didn't say when you're leaving so I'm assuming you're away now.JeanG


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi JeanI just got back late last night. Had a wonderful trip. Ate what I wanted, including lots of oysters and even beer (something I'd stayed away from for months) and to no ill effect! The only bothersome thing at all was fried foods. But I walked miles, made lots of photographs, met lots of neat people, heard great music and saw some old friends. SO glad I bit the bullet and went!! I played my CDs regularly, according to schedule, and fell asleep to them at night. One stressful day I played one a second time in the morning, just to relax and I found I'd accidently taken a brief and relaxing nap and all was well from then on. Thanks for thinking of me, and thanks to whoever(was it BQ?) suggested taking the CDs along when I travel! Now I won't leave home without them!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LML, glad you had a great time and all went well.







Sounds fun and exciting. My firend is playing there soon with a band called babayface, I wish I was going to that.







Its good you got your mind off the IBS got out there and had some fun, The food things, for me I have retrained my brain it seems for some of the foods i thought i could not eat before as I thought they gave me problems, but in reality they weren'tso its good to play around with it smetimes. I think in moderation is also a key to that. I am very happy to hear all you did.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:I'm glad you're back and had a great time! One day I'll make it to New Orleans.







The tapes are wonderful to listen to when you want to take a quick break and don't have time for a nap. I do that on weekends and am full of energy afterwards. It's like a power nap.JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LML:How's it going?







JeanG


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi Jean,It's going pretty good. I'm ready to start side 3 tonight, but I already start to relax whenever I even think of Michael's voice. Pretty neat, huh?My biggest issue right now is an unrelenting, veryuncomfortable bloating. Sure hope I'll be finding some relief for that eventually. It's interestinghow sometimes playing the CD session puts me to sleep in 15 minutes or so, and other times I seem to fight even relaxing and even have to get up and move around a bit. But I'm staying positive, and enjoying the little progresses and even finding those odd times when I seem to fight it interesting instead of frustrating. I guess you could call that progress!Thanks for asking. Hope you're doing well, too!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LML, its definate progress when you just hear Mike's voice you relax. That is a major plus that you will find helpful for sure. Its also good that sometimes the symptoms are more interesting to you as that is a part of feeling your body and learning what does what. the bloating is not a well understood problem and there are different mechanisms that can cause it. If your at home when it happens try to get horizontal and be on your left side that may help. Glad things are going better and progress, although sometimes gradual is progress and gets better.







I think this second time around for you will really help you out.


----------

